# Back to Film School



## Varun Mehra (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey,

This is for people who have revisited or plan to revisit film school after working in the industry for a few years.

I completed a One year course in Direction from The Film & Television Institute of India (FTII) in 2009 and have been working in Mumbai ever since. 

I now wish to explore the industry in different parts of the world - US or Canada preferably.
However, I've been told that getting work there is extremely difficult unless you study there as well.

That being said, I would love it if anyone could share their opinion on a few things:

1. Considering I have my basic knowledge and some experience, are there any suggestions for mature programs that will be more intensive in nature? 

2. I'm 27 now and was wondering what the average age of a film student there is? Is it advisable to study 2-3 years now in a good program and finish by the time you're 29-30? Or should someone go for something shorter and focus on building a good work reel quickly?

I know ultimately it's what you are able to get out of a film school and not the other way round etc. but it does help to know your course is worth its while (and thousands of dollars) before getting into it.

Suggestions are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## roaming_saint (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey Varun,
I sent you a private message in your inbox.

- R


----------



## Ilovefilms (Feb 13, 2014)

I also sent a personal email to you.


----------

